

Radpress: A simple blog engine that is written in Django - gokmen
https://github.com/radity/radpress

======
harpb
1\. Needs a working demo link. 2\. In order to run the demo app locally, I had
to install radpress - I expected to simply be able to run the demo app after
closing the repo. 3\. I like the editor in admin section.

I do prefer using reST for writing articles. I had found an existing blog
which provides it. After using it, I realize the lack of preview option of the
editor. My preference is to use <https://www.stypi.com> for writing the
article and simply use blog to post it.

